# 5 Dấu Hiệu Mất Ngủ Và Cách Cải Thiện



## nguyenlamtgn (4/10/19)

Mất ngủ là một trong những căn bệnh khiến bạn mất sức, mất năng lượng, già nua và sinh bệnh. Mất ngủ thường xuyên cũng là dấu hiệu cảnh báo bạn đang mắc những bệnh lý cực kỳ nguy hiểm. Nếu cảm thấy khó ngủ, ngủ không thẳng giấc, có thể bạn đang mắc phải một số vấn đề về sức khỏe như bệnh tim, trào ngược axit, tiểu không tự chủ hoặc dị ứng.

Thỉnh thoảng mất ngủ là chuyện bình thường. Nhưng khi mất ngủ lặp đi lặp lại và kéo dài thì rất dễ thành bệnh nên cần phải có cách cải thiện, điều chỉnh để giảm thiểu tối đa vấn đề mất ngủ. Bài viết dưới đây, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra 5 dấu hiệu mất ngủ và cách cải thiện mất ngủ để bạn đọc áp dụng và làm theo nhằm cải thiện được chứng mất ngủ.

Nếu như trước đây, bệnh mất ngủ chủ yếu gặp ở người trung niên và người già, thì ngày nay với áp lực trong công việc nên mất ngủ thường gặp ở mọi lứa tuổi

*5 Dấu hiệu “tố cáo” mất ngủ đã thành bệnh:*

*1. Lên giường 30 phút vẫn chưa ngủ được*
Nếu mắt bạn vẫn mở to sau 30 phút lên giường hoặc giật mình thức dậy vào ban đêm và suốt 30 phút sau đó vẫn không thể ngủ lại thì đây là dấu hiệu của mất ngủ.
Mất ngủ có thể trở thành mạn tính nếu xuất hiện quá 3 lần/tuần và kéo dài liên tục nhiều tháng. Khi mất ngủ đã trở thành mạn tính thì cần phải áp dụng một số liệu pháp điều trị đặc biệt.

*2. Ngủ đủ giấc nhưng thức dậy mệt mỏi*
Những người bình thường ngủ khoảng 8h/đêm, họ sẽ cảm thấy khỏe khoắn khi thức dậy. Ngược lại nếu bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi khi thức dậy vào buổi sáng thì đó là dấu hiệu cảnh báo có điều gì đó xảy ra với cơ thể khi bạn đang ngủ. Có thể bạn ngủ không sâu giấc chỉ là nằm nhắm mắt nhưng cơ thể chưa thật sự đi vào giấc ngủ.

*3. Ngáy lớn*
Ngáy có thể là dấu hiệu của chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ. Khi thức, cơ bắp trong cổ họng giữ phần sau của cổ họng luôn mở ra. Nhưng khi ngủ, những cơ bắp đó bắt đầu giãn ra. Điều này cản trở không khí đi từ mũi hoặc miệng vào phổi. Ngưng thở khi ngủ khiến chúng ta giật mình nhiều lần trong đêm và gây khó thở vào hôm sau.






_Ngáy có thể là dấu hiệu của chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ_​
*4. Mất ngủ liên tục*
Dù cố gắng bằng các phương pháp như “đếm cừu” nhưng bạn vẫn không thể chợp mắt để ngủ đủ từ 8h/đêm thì đây có thể là triệu chứng của thiếu ngủ. Ngay cả khi ngủ đủ giấc nhưng nếu không đúng nhịp sinh học mỗi ngày của giấc ngủ thì thức dậy vẫn gây mệt mỏi.

*5. Làm việc không tập trung*
Lúc làm việc bạn luôn cảm thấy đau đầu và không thể nào tập trung suy nghĩ được phương án giải quyết công việc thì đây là dấu hiệu đêm hôm trước bạn không ngủ được.

Vậy làm sao để khắc phục được chứng mất ngủ? Không phải ai cũng biết cách làm giảm chứng mất ngủ. Nếu vậy hãy áp dụng thử những cách sau và theo dõi xem tình trạng mất ngủ có thuyên giảm không nhé!






_Lúc làm việc bạn luôn cảm thấy đau đầu là dấu hiệu của mất ngủ_​
*Hỗ trợ điều trị mất ngủ bằng các biện pháp tự nhiên và thảo dược:*

*1. Uống sữa ấm*
Nếu bị mất ngủ, bạn hãy uống một cốc sữa ấm trước khi đi ngủ. Sữa hạnh nhân là một nguồn cung cấp canxi tuyệt vời, giúp não tạo ra melatonin (một loại hormone giúp điều hòa giấc ngủ). Ngoài ra, uống sữa ấm còn giúp cơ thể cảm thấy dễ chịu và thư giãn nên dễ ngủ hơn.






_Nếu bị mất ngủ, bạn hãy uống một cốc sữa ấm trước khi đi ngủ_​
*2. Các loại thực phẩm liên quan đến tâm sen*
Tâm sen là loại thảo mộc có tác dụng an thần, thanh nhiệt, giúp ngủ ngon. Tâm sen có chứa alkaloid, flavonoid cùng các axit amin. Alkaloid trong tâm sen có tác dụng giúp ngủ ngon.
Nên chọn tâm sen có nguồn gốc rõ ràng không bị nấm mốc. Ngoài ra, ăn các món chè hạt sen: chè hạt sen củ năng, chè hạt sen long nhãn hạt chia… cũng giúp ngủ ngon hơn.





_Tâm sen là loại thảo mộc có tác dụng an thần, thanh nhiệt, giúp ngủ ngon_​
*3. Các vị thuốc bắc*
Các vị thuốc bắc như đương quy, thục địa, nhân sâm, táo, long nhãn, mật ong,… cũng giúp ngủ ngon mà lại còn tốt cho sức khỏe. Bạn có thể dùng các vị thuốc bắc để nấu canh vừa là món ăn ngon vừa giúp trị mất ngủ






_Các vị thuốc bắc giúp ngủ ngon_​
*4. Bổ sung magie*
Magiê có vai trò quan trọng đối với giấc ngủ. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng việc thiếu hụt loại khoáng chất này có thể ngăn não phát ra tín hiệu buồn ngủ vào ban đêm. Bạn có thể bổ sung magiê cho cơ thể từ các nguồn thực phẩm như:
►Gạo, mầm lúa mì
►Các loại rau củ: Cải xoăn, rau chân vịt, bông cải xanh, cần tây, atisô, khoai tây, bí đỏ, củ cải…
►Trái cây: Dưa hấu, bơ, chuối, bưởi, xoài, nho khô…
►Các loại hạt: Hạt bí, hạt mè, hạt điều, hạnh nhân, hạt hướng dương…





_Các loại rau củ: Cải xoăn, rau chân vịt, bông cải xanh, cần tây, atisô, khoai tây, bí đỏ, củ cải… có chứa magie_​
*Điều trị mất ngủ bằng cách thay đổi lối sống hoặc thay thế vật dụng thiết yếu liên quan đến giấc ngủ:*

*1. Không để điện thoại, máy tính bảng, thiết bị điện tử trên giường:* Nếu muốn có một giấc ngủ ngon, bạn hãy tắt các thiết bị kể trên và để chúng cách xa giường.

*2. Massage lòng bàn chân: *Hằng ngày ngâm chân nước nóng khoảng 30 phút, lau khô rồi massage lòng bàn chân. Kết hợp day ấn các huyệt thái dương có tác dụng an thần, thư giãn tòan thân, ngủ ngon.

_



_
_Massage lòng bàn chân. Kết hợp day ấn các huyệt thái dương có tác dụng an thần, thư giãn tòan thân, ngủ ngon_​
*3.* *Giữ phòng ngủ yên tĩnh, sạch sẽ:* Việc phòng ngủ bừa bộn, ồn ào thường gây ra các vấn đề về giấc ngủ. Không gian yên tĩnh, sạch sẽ giúp tâm trạng bạn cảm thấy thoải mái hơn. Nếu sử dụng điều hòa, bạn không nên để nhiệt độ quá lạnh. Phòng ngủ quá lạnh có thể khiến bạn trằn trọc khó ngủ.

*4. Gối, nệm quá cứng:* Nếu rơi vào trường hợp này, bạn đừng ngần ngại bỏ tiền mua 1 chiếc nệm tốt cùng những chiếc gối êm, một cái mền mềm và ấm. Nguyên nhân là chúng ta dành gần 1/3 thời gian trong ngày để ngủ nên bạn cần đầu tư thích hợp để có giấc ngủ ngon.





_Nệm Dunlopillo Kensington sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho giấc ngủ ngon_​
Qua bài viết trên Dunlopillovietnam.vn đã mạch bạn 5 Dấu Hiệu Mất Ngủ Và Cách Cải Thiện hy vọng bạn áp dụng đúng cách và nếu áp dụng những phương pháp trên không có kết quả hãy đến các bác sĩ để được theo dõi kỹ hơn.


----------

